# New here..my ornamental "pond"



## Roccus (Nov 1, 2013)

Nothing huge 8' X 12' X 30" (sump) 12"X12" margin with average depth of 24"...like my aquariums .. I only want something I have time to spend to maintain it correctly...

I dug an old stump out and instead of makeing another rock garden, i installed a water feature/pond..

I run a home made bio filter made from a planter basketr, coarse "P" stone and scotch brite pads ...pumps are are a pair of 600 GPH little giants, one feeds the water fall.. the other the spitter...the electrics are housed in the planter... the pond is in it's 10th year of exsistance...

evrything in it is a derivative of the original planting/stocking.. I try and maintain 12-14 fish... when the fish out grow the pond, I give them to my son inlaw for his HUGE pond..leaving the "seed" that has hatched the prior year....I ocasionaly "trade" fry with other pond keepers in the area so I can keep the "in breeding" to a minimum..

I live in a pine forrest and have a removable screen house i put over the pond during extreme needle sheds and during the winter...


----------



## Roccus (Nov 1, 2013)

I dug a few more pictures from my cell phone...


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Such a sweet little pond! I love it - it looks like right at home by your garden! 10 years and counting - that's amazing to me! Who lives here? You mentioned that there are 12-14 of them, but did I miss what they are?! Looks like baby goldies!? Thanks for sharing your pics!


----------



## Roccus (Nov 1, 2013)

Chesh said:


> Such a sweet little pond! I love it - it looks like right at home by your garden! 10 years and counting - that's amazing to me! Who lives here? You mentioned that there are 12-14 of them, but did I miss what they are?! Looks like baby goldies!? Thanks for sharing your pics!


I never did mention what they were... they all started as "feeder" gold fish because i wasn't sure if the pond would make it in the pine forrest ( I have since cleared lots of branches so my lillies will bloom) ... I joke to everyone that stops by and admires the pond that they are "rescue" gold fish... they are mixed sizes from fry all the way to Louie... there is one "grandpa" fish( Louie) that is from the original stocking that is about 10" long.. every spring I expect to find him dead... and he takes food right out of my hand.. he only comes to the top when he see's people... of coarse people means food.. he is a P....I....G.. pig!.. he no longer can fit in the 3" PVC tubes i put in for them to hide in... so I made a tunnel from rock and the plants that I move to the middle for winter so he can be comfortable...I'll cry when he passes..


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Awww! Grandpa Louie! ^__^ 

Neat, just neat! I can imagine that you must be very attached to him by now! 
You'll have to see if you can convince him to pose for his picture one of these days at feeding time, I'd love to see the granddaddy of them all!


----------



## Roccus (Nov 1, 2013)

Chesh said:


> Awww! Grandpa Louie! ^__^
> 
> Neat, just neat! I can imagine that you must be very attached to him by now!
> You'll have to see if you can convince him to pose for his picture one of these days at feeding time, I'd love to see the granddaddy of them all!


 
It'll have to be in the spring ... the pond is "buttoned" up for the winter... all plants pruned and moved to deep water, filter moved to margin and only one pump is used as a bubbler to keep the bacteria alive during the winter while keeping a breathing hole open to allow the escape of amonia...it was 26 degrees at my house this morning... i wont see them again until April


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

And I KNEW that! lol. . . it's so sad to shut down for the winter, neh? Well. . . you'll just have to promise to stick around until spring heads our way again! LUCKY US!


----------



## Roccus (Nov 1, 2013)

Chesh said:


> And I KNEW that! lol. . . it's so sad to shut down for the winter, neh? Well. . . you'll just have to promise to stick around until spring heads our way again! LUCKY US!


very sad indeed.... luckily, I have a loving wife that fully understands just how sad I get when that day comes ( the weekend before halloween, so the little trick or treat cherubs dont throw trash in it).. I think it bothers her a little as well.. we have a park bench next to the pond so people walking bye can sit and admire the pond and rose garden.. the pond and yard itself may be small but the allure is mighty... she sits on the bench and reads each evening listening to the water fall while I work around the pond and rose beds...no one with a hint of love for beautiful things could not be saddened...

I'll post a picture of the cover I built...
Its a screen house so sunlight and fresh air can get in but snow and leaves can not...

I'll be here in the spring ( unless I croak or something)... I've got a salt water tank to build!


----------



## Roccus (Nov 1, 2013)

this is what it looks like a few weeks after i open it up in the spring... perrenial flowers steal the show.. at least the water fall is easy to see..


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
i've really enjoyed seeing your pictures,and would love to see more
after winter time. :-D


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!! That is a beautiful little pond you have! I know how sad you get when winter comes because I have to do the same for my pond. I have a large net we pull over to keep out the deciduous leaves. I don't even think I have a pine tree in my yard! I can't wait to see some more of those lilies in the spring! I've never had sucess with them because my pond is too shaded.


----------



## Roccus (Nov 1, 2013)

and night...night.. covered for the winter...


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

awwww…see you again in the spring..


----------



## Roccus (Nov 1, 2013)

thekoimaiden said:


> Welcome to the forum!! That is a beautiful little pond you have! I know how sad you get when winter comes because I have to do the same for my pond. I have a large net we pull over to keep out the deciduous leaves. I don't even think I have a pine tree in my yard! I can't wait to see some more of those lilies in the spring! I've never had sucess with them because my pond is too shaded.


I had to do extensive pruning to those massive pines to get my lillies to bloom... by August the sun has moved around so the pond only gets about 4 or 5 hours of good sun.. blooming slows to nil...


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Roccus said:


> I had to do extensive pruning to those massive pines to get my lillies to bloom... by August the sun has moved around so the pond only gets about 4 or 5 hours of good sun.. blooming slows to nil...


Aww that stinks, but at least you get to enjoy some blooms earlier in the year. I'm hoping I can coax some blooms in spring this year. 

I really like that cover you put over your pond!! Slanted so the leaves fall off. Mine is just a PVC frame to prevent the net from falling in the water. I have to go out there every week or so and sweep off the pond.


----------



## Roccus (Nov 1, 2013)

thekoimaiden said:


> Aww that stinks, but at least you get to enjoy some blooms earlier in the year. I'm hoping I can coax some blooms in spring this year.
> 
> I really like that cover you put over your pond!! Slanted so the leaves fall off. Mine is just a PVC frame to prevent the net from falling in the water. I have to go out there every week or so and sweep off the pond.


I made it strong enough to walk on......it mimmics my garage.. last year the blizzard dumped 3+ feet of snow on it...no issues...when I pull it in the spring I put it over my strawberries to keep out the birds... too bad it doesn't work on chipmunks!...
BTW... LOVE your screen name...


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

You can walk on it?! Man, you did build that pretty strong. One of the reasons I clean mine so obsessively is so the deer don't walk on it. But with 3 feet of snow, I can understand why it would need to be that strong.

Haha! Thanks! It was something I came up with years ago. Now I use it in a ton of places. I think it fits


----------



## Roccus (Nov 1, 2013)

thekoimaiden said:


> You can walk on it?! Man, you did build that pretty strong. One of the reasons I clean mine so obsessively is so the deer don't walk on it. But with 3 feet of snow, I can understand why it would need to be that strong.
> 
> Haha! Thanks! It was something I came up with years ago. Now I use it in a ton of places. I think it fits


maybe i should be a wee little bit clearer... I can walk along the pitch of the "roof" and stand on the rafters..not on the screen.. but the "rafters" are 16" on center... the screen is double layer fiberglass porch/window screen ... plenty strong... the main center line is a pair of 2"X6" fir boards bolted together... all the support rafters are 2"X1" through bolted.... it can come appart if need be, but I made a dolley with rubber tires so I can wheel it into posistion...the enclosure weighs about 150lbs...which is more than I weigh...hence..I can walk on it... the deer dont bother the pond.... they eat my roses.. they love the sugar in the rose buds...


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Oooooh so pretty :thumbsup: Thanks for sharing your pond pics and story. 

I'm looking forward to pics. of grandpa Louie in the spring.

And do I detect an Animal House reference there about his eating habits? LOL.


----------



## Roccus (Nov 1, 2013)

Romad said:


> Oooooh so pretty :thumbsup: Thanks for sharing your pond pics and story.
> 
> I'm looking forward to pics. of grandpa Louie in the spring.
> 
> And do I detect an Animal House reference there about his eating habits? LOL.


why not quote a clasic movie..

I lifted the screen yesterday and "swished" the water around... no one came... at least my aquarium fish were happy to see me...


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm glad the deer don't bother your pond. They don't bother mine either. I always worry about them walking on top of the net and breaking through. The deer around my house have taken to eating my water hyacinth. Grr.


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

*sweet*

I've always wanted a little pond like this. Maybe next year!


----------



## Roccus (Nov 1, 2013)

rsskylight04 said:


> I've always wanted a little pond like this. Maybe next year!


My wife and I enjoy it emensly...we sit on the bench on a hot summer night ejoying a glass ( or 3) of our favorite red while we watch the fish chase mosquitoes on the surface...

you never realize how big a 10' X 8' by 2' deep hole is until you dig one by hand...:shock:


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

*big hole*

I worked as a masons assistant while I was in college and had to dig many big holes by hand I know what you mean!


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

i love your pond. i dream of having my own pond someday. i live in a trailer park so it is a no go.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

What a beautiful pond you have, thanks so much for sharing it with us  I look forward to seeing more pictures maybe this Spring after its long winter nap.


----------



## Roccus (Nov 1, 2013)

Perseusmom said:


> What a beautiful pond you have, thanks so much for sharing it with us  I look forward to seeing more pictures maybe this Spring after its long winter nap.


thank you... ice rims the pond now.. I did see a few of them finning in the sun Saturday.... i decorated the winter cover for christmas... I need to take pictures


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

pictures…ooooooo yes please :-D


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh please share the christmas pictures!!! I've only ever seen one other pond decorated, and it was lovely!


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

I think any body of water looks best rimmed with ice, no matter how small. I've wanted a small pond in my garden for so long....


----------



## Roccus (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm going to have to retake some more pictures...my old camera that has been dropped on the deck of the boat.... dropped into the snow while taking pictures on mountain hikes and generaly abused didn't take great pictures last night,( I have to blame something for my lousy photo taking) i didn't realize how poor most of them were until i down loaded them.. but I have a few.. it was snowing when i took them...


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

you've started something now..
maybe we should have a christmas thread about decorating
the ponds and tanks for the holiday season ?:lol:


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh it looks lovely!! The snow and the lights are perfect! Trust me, it's really hard to get pictures of lights. I took like 50 pictures trying to get one of my boyfriend's 19 foot tree. None of them came out. 

Willow, I've seen people decorate their tanks, and it's usually really cute! Lights and tinsel and everything!


----------



## Roccus (Nov 1, 2013)

*never give up!*

I took pictures in every setting until my finger refused to push the button... I got a few... this time I took one from the street.. that jumbled pile of rocks is a beautiful water fall in spring and summer...but I have to deconstruct it to put the cover on...

I'm thinking of adding a "spring seep" above it this spring and have a "brook" run into the pond as well.. I hate cutting grass ( actually my wife cuts it I just trim around the pond) so any grass I "reclaim" is good by me... I figure a rock bottom wil add to the biological filtration as well...

Last night, I stopped by the LFS to get some root tabs for my plants on way home from work.. there in the plant tank was 3 comet goldfish ( about 5") up for adoption... I soooooo wanted to take them home.. but timing was not good...if it had been a month and a half ago they would have had a new home...sometimes I hate winter:-(...on a high note.... there staring at me with longing eyes was a silver half dollar sized angelfish.. bright silver with jet black bands.. GORGEOUS... I lost mine last month when she got stuck in a hole in the mopani root looking for goodies a month ago.... she looked right at home amongst the water sprite and amazon sword this mornign when I se the dinner table... my tank is right at max for the size/amount fish I have.. for now everything is safe, as i can maintain <10ppm of nitrate... thanks to the plants and weekly water changes... but they arn't getting any smaller... best excuse I can think of to get a bigger tank:twisted:


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

The less grass the better I say, too! I don't plan to have a yard. I want a pond with some plants around it! And probably a rain garden and a carnivorous plant bog. I can tell you I love my brook around the pond; the sound is just so soothing. And imagine a cute little bridge over it, too! 

Your second picture is my favorite! I love you neighbors lights in the background, too! So pretty! Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

oh how lovely it looks :-D


----------



## wannalearn (Jan 22, 2011)

I want to do a yard pond like that.. but a little bigger, with talipia in it.. and for the duck to swim in.. but I read that you couldn't have enough filtration to handle the mess duck make..


----------



## Roccus (Nov 1, 2013)

ducks make a big mess.. I have many bird visitors.. all song birds.. I've seen huming birds go to the lillies on several occasions... they( the song birds) often take baths under the water fall... my pond is tiny... I have a small home made bio filter that handles everything quite well... the plants over run the place in summer and keep it in balance...they keep it cool.. they provide food for the fish and a hiding place for the frogs...and help handle fish waste...


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

You've inspired me roccus! When spring comes, in another 4 months, I'm going to make a small 8' round pond. The roof assembly looks like a challenge though. Maybe a screen house or some type of canopy...


----------



## Roccus (Nov 1, 2013)

*Took the winter house off the pond...*

yesterday... this morning ...I saw one of my frogs made It through the winter. He was sitting on the ledge warming himself in the afternoon sun...

the goldies all were looking for a meal..... the plants all have new shoots... I may try and get them on the margin this week..


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

yay,spring! good to see the pond again.


----------



## Roccus (Nov 1, 2013)

sandybottom said:


> yay,spring! good to see the pond again.


That's no joke...winter's been a long time passing...


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

It is always nice to see all of your livestock through the winter, I lost one of my larger frogs but I know there are a couple smaller ones still here.


----------



## Roccus (Nov 1, 2013)

badxgillen said:


> It is always nice to see all of your livestock through the winter, I lost one of my larger frogs but I know there are a couple smaller ones still here.


it sure is..last year i lost all the frogs...I was fishing out thier carcasses when i set the plants on the margin....I lost the largest ( grandpa) goldie... he was from original stock and twice the size of the others... but the youngsters are healthy and last years spawn ( the few that didn't get eaten)are about 1 1/4" long... snails are all over the place.... I can't wait to get this up and running..everything is so brown and ugly.. at least the water is crystal clear..


----------



## Roccus (Nov 1, 2013)

weather has fianlly warmed up enough to work outside with out dressing like Nanuck of the north... I removed the "ROCK PILE" water fall and installed a sump... I lined a "creek that flows around a clump of day lillies that is boarderd by more day lilies.. the "stream bed" is lined with pea stone... I made an acrylic "shute" and lined it with flag stone for my water fall, so I stream lined it a bit.. the plants are just coming to life and have been placed on the margin... the fish are getting active and have begun to chase one another...love is in the air!... I'll post again in a week as the flowers take off.. it supposed to be in the mid 70's this week end.. ABOUT TIME!


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

i could quite happily pull up a chair and sit there all day
looking into your pond:-D


----------



## Roccus (Nov 1, 2013)

willow said:


> i could quite happily pull up a chair and sit there all day
> looking into your pond:-D


thank you.... if your ever in Bostonn MA. USA.. I'm 20 minutes away... Nancy and I would love you to visit!

It'll be alot prettier once the lilies get up and the roses bloom... everything looks so barren right now...


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

I am getting a few nice bools here myself ,especially the irises.Still waiting on those lilies though.


----------



## Roccus (Nov 1, 2013)

Well it's june and the air temp is still in the 60's.... last year it was mid 80's on this date.... good thing nature follows the sun and the length of day... I observed the goldies spawning in one of the plant pots the other morning... the day lilies around the pond have grown... and the pond lilies are slowly growing...I just wish it was warm enough to sit in a tee shirt and enjoy them ( and an adult beverage)...


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Everything looks great. I see how you can just sit and enjoy the fish with such a nice environment.
wish my koi would spawn for me but I am sure they will in good time.
The frog sitting there is a nice touch too. I have not been able to find my frog recently. I have to keep tings covered or the cats will get into my pond and I fear they have gotten to my frog now that I have the netting.


----------



## Roccus (Nov 1, 2013)

badxgillen said:


> Everything looks great. I see how you can just sit and enjoy the fish with such a nice environment.
> wish my koi would spawn for me but I am sure they will in good time.
> The frog sitting there is a nice touch too. I have not been able to find my frog recently. I have to keep tings covered or the cats will get into my pond and I fear they have gotten to my frog now that I have the netting.


I've got some neighbor hood boys that think frog catching is a fun past time...I'm missing 2 frogs...I have a sneaky suspicion.....


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

I hear you there. I can only speculate, in my position, and hope for the best.
May our frogs be fat and happy wherever they may be.


----------

